# New sweaters and coats for Winter!! (pic heavy!!)



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

We got the girls some Zack & Zoey sweaters, and Puppia coats for Winter. I took tons of pics of course.. 

Zack & Zoey sweaters. Love these. So comfy, and a nice price as well! They fit pretty perfect, but haven't been washed yet, this is straight outta the package so they will prolly shrink up a lil.









































I had ordered the Puppia Fargo Coat, but they sent me the Puppia Coup D'etat Coat instead. I am going to call them tomorrow and see if they can get me the Fargo coats.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cute! they look smashing in the pink!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

OMG cuteness overload!!! 
By the way I love the "Coup D'etat" coats, and they are pricier than the "Fargo" ones, so I say just keep them and enjoy!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KittyD said:


> Very cute! they look smashing in the pink!


+1

the pink on black contrast is awesome!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Your girls are beautiful and I love their new coats! Did you order them online?


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I like these coats too, but the Fargo ones have the removable hoods, which I wanted. These are pricier for some reason...? And I do like how it has the strap to hold the hood down. That is good for Izzie. Cuz when I put hoodies on her she runs around with her head down rubbing all over everything and she ends up having the hood over her face.. lol. But I like the removable option a lot. 

And yes, I love pink on their black fur, that's why everything they have is pink. I also wanna get some of the lime green Zack & Zoey hoodies for them too. Everyone will ask if they are boys tho.. lol.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> Your girls are beautiful and I love their new coats! Did you order them online?


And yes, I ordered them online. I used the links in the OP..


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

They are so cute. Girls are easier to put clothes on than boys! I have a zack & zoey sweatshirt on him now size small and its a little too big. . .he pees on it!! So I am ordering some xsmall. I just ordered him 8 outfits! I am lucky, my girlfriend has a grooming place and I get her discount!!


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2010)

They really do look adorable in pink! Thanks for sharing the link, I am going to order a hoodie for Penny...great price with the free shipping.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Super cute!! The Zack & Zoey hoodies are very nice! They run quite big though. They don't shrink up much after washing.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

TLI said:


> Super cute!! The Zack & Zoey hoodies are very nice! They run quite big though. They don't shrink up much after washing.



TRUE! I actually find everything from Zack & Zoey is made bigger, so whatever size my dogs need from other brands I get a size smaller from Zack & Zoey.


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful girls! Those sweatshirts are cute and look super comfortable!
Oh, & i find that even a bright pink sweater doesn't stop people from saying, "how old is he?" or, "what's his name?"!! Definitely not dog owners right?!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> TRUE! I actually find everything from Zack & Zoey is made bigger, so whatever size my dogs need from other brands I get a size smaller from Zack & Zoey.


Yeah, I agree. I love some of their clothes but they are all to big for my pups. I wanted one of those hoodies so bad, but bought the xs and my pups could walk out of it.  I ended up selling it. :/


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww they look fab in their new outfits! Love the pink on them. I love those Zack and Zoey sweatshirts, they are so nice.  A shame they sent you the wrong parkas, they look great in the ones they got though!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

The pink is so pretty on them..


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

So the company said the Fargo coats are out of stock and Puppia is discontinuing them. So I guess I'm keeping these ones!


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2010)

Awww, sorry they didnt have the ones you wanted...the girls really do look pretty in the ones you have


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is a better pic of the color of the jacket, it's washed out in the pics cuz of my flash.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

The hoodies look great on your babies!! And the coats too. I'm tempted to get the hoodie. :-D


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute! Your little full black one looks like my Kizzie!! So sweet. Love the sweaters they look nice and warm!


----------

